# Next LEGO Game Is...LEGO Rock Band?



## Green0scar (Jan 3, 2009)

lol what? 

Heres the Source: http://kotaku.com/5122607/next-lego-game-islego-rock-band


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jan 3, 2009)

lolwut


----------



## granville (Jan 3, 2009)

If I could, I'd do a one word post that consisted of 4 well though out letters. But since I can't, just no. This has got to be the dumbest idea I've ever heard.


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 3, 2009)

Show us some mercy God......


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 3, 2009)

Why is the current craze Musical games? Then, why must all the developers take that idea and juice it until it isn't fun any more??? Just wait until it's Rock Band: Gimme yo' moneez beeaatch! (Rap version)

Stick with the lego super heroes plz, this is sad


----------



## gov78 (Jan 3, 2009)

well guess what the first thing i said was.... "ohhhh fuck" i mean wow seriously lego .... i rather see them make a whole new francise than all this lego shit


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 3, 2009)

I showed Captain Picard and this is what he said.


----------



## granville (Jan 3, 2009)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> I showed Captain Picard and this is what he said.


I think he'll fall back on old habits if this turns out to be real.


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2009)

I would go for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but this shit?!


----------



## Joey R. (Jan 3, 2009)

Well... don't hate me, but I'd much rather have a LEGO Rock Band than a LEGO Harry Potter xD But still, I'd love to see a LEGO RPG of some sorts, preferably not based on an existing franchise. Something a like LEGO Bionicle RPG


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 3, 2009)

i want a lego lotr

that would be bitchen

but this... refer to cap'n picard


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 3, 2009)

I doubt that this is true.
lego harry potter would be better


----------



## Law (Jan 3, 2009)

WII_ND_DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> I doubt that this is true.
> lego harry potter would be better



....


On a side note:

Faith in humanity, lost.

(inb4 "Just now?")


----------



## Legobot (Jan 3, 2009)

If they just made an add-on with lego graphics like intsead of coloured squares theres small lego bricks and lego musicians like the folk from existing lego games. and ROCK RAIDERS! they were badass


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Lego,

Call Capcom.  Make Lego Mega Man.  Make billions of children smile.

Love,
DF


----------



## Problematique (Jan 3, 2009)

Its true
it is the end of the world


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes this idea?
I mean, cmon, I just like rythm games..
And now they are comming with more rythm games!

maybe you could build your own guitar, and drums and stuff...

Don't be so negative!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 4, 2009)

This has got to be fake. Making a LEGO Rockband just doesn't make any sense at all.

Besides Rockband 2 just came out a few months ago. It doesn't make any sense (financially) to release another Rockband, LEGO or not, so soon.


While I'm here...

I'd like to see a lego Mario Bothers game, though I know it would never happen.


----------



## Law (Jan 4, 2009)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> This has got to be fake. Making a LEGO Rockband just doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> Besides Rockband 2 just came out a few months ago. It doesn't make any sense (financially) to release another Rockband, LEGO or not, so soon.
> 
> ...



The NES games make them look like they were already made out of Lego.


----------



## Joey R. (Jan 4, 2009)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Besides Rockband 2 just came out a few months ago. It doesn't make any sense (financially) to release another Rockband, LEGO or not, so soon.



Woah, look at the Guitar Hero series. The main games (Guitar Hero, II, III and World Tour) were released one each year, for the last 3 years. And that's not counting all the expansions/spin-offs that were released in-between. Rock Band follows the same pattern, one new game every year. I don't see so far-fetched to release a new Rock Band game in the near future, specially if it's a "spin-off" like a LEGO Rock Band.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 4, 2009)

this looks so fake


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 4, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> this looks so fake


thats what i thought when i saw the pic
it doesnt look very real
and seriously. whats the point of having lego rock band?
youre still gonna play the same instruments and stuff

i hope this rumor stays a rumor


----------



## jargus (Jan 4, 2009)

Jax said:
			
		

> I would go for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the image on the right supposed to be? It looks familiar.


----------



## Lily (Jan 4, 2009)

Lego Harry Potter makes more sense > there are already Lego Harry Potter toys. Lego Rock Band is silly, someone perpetuating a silly rumour.

*Posts merged*



			
				jargus said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lego Back to the Future?


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, you could build ur own guitar that falls apart whenever you strum too hard.
Other than that, I don't see the fun in it so much.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't see the point in LEGO Rock Band or whatever it'll be called.

The next LEGO game was supposed to be a racer anyway.



			
				Joey R. said:
			
		

> I don't see so far-fetched to release a new Rock Band game in the near future, specially if it's a "spin-off" like a LEGO Rock Band.


Well I think Harmonix or EA said that there won't be another Rock Band game this year as The Beatles game will pretty much take its place until they get more ideas for the series.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh cmon!

lego spider man could be better


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> oh cmon!
> 
> lego spider man could be better


I'd welcome that if it used a different engine to the previous games.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 4, 2009)

ooops that wont be

looks like spiderman has been sold to mega blocks


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> ooops that wont be
> 
> looks like spiderman has been sold to mega blocks


That's just the kid brand, THQ hold the video game rights to the Marvel kiddy range and you know they just love licensed games so I won't be suprised if they did the Mega Blocks: Spider-Man & Friends.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 4, 2009)

wheretf do you get all these infos?


----------



## Law (Jan 4, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> wheretf do you get all these infos?



He's a wizard.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> wheretf do you get all these infos?


I'm secretly the Regginator.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 4, 2009)

that picture dosn't look real. The lego LOOKS TO REAL and the menu looks to ANIMATED


----------



## xylos (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## ryukyus (Jan 4, 2009)

don't mean to offend, lego fanboys, but all  lego games are lame, unless you are 3 years old


----------



## OmerMe (Jan 4, 2009)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> don't mean to offend, lego fanboys, but all  lego games are lame, unless you are 3 years old


Did you even try playing them?
They're fun, espcialy multiplayer


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 5, 2009)

i liked lego star wars... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Won't be Indiana Jones, either. Won't be Robocop, won't be Predator, *won't be Halo.* It'll be LEGO Rock Band.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh Shit ! 

Is it Real ?


----------



## m3rox (Aug 26, 2009)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> Oh Shit !
> 
> Is it Real ?



No.  Video game developers always lie about releases.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate grave diggers... Why the hell do people revive topics from the beginning of the year.

With such a useless post like "Is it real!?", why not just use google instead and stop bumping old topics? You'd easily find that right on Harmonix's website is Lego Rock Band information, and on the Rock Band forums is a full discussion about it.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2009)

And then adding a statement further bumping a topic is the way to go?

Thread Plutonij'd.


----------

